# Opinions on bronies??



## Paprika (Dec 13, 2016)

Dare I say this, but I think the concept of being a brony is weird in a not so good way, at the least. I might be a bit biased since I'm not one, and I don't like the show. What do you guys think about bronies?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 13, 2016)

They still exist?


----------



## De1fox (Dec 13, 2016)

My best friend is a Brony while I'm not. Having an opinion on bronies as a whole is the same as stereotyping. You cant know every brony because everyone is different. Some are nice, some are just assholes. Now as far as being a brony it's kindve like being a furry, in the sense that it's a similar group. I understand it and can see how one would be a brony especially after watching the newer mlp series (binge watched it with him and his ex). Its something to get absorbed into. I've also heard bronies play it off as a feminist thing while others don't. If they find a sense of pride in it great for them, if not, then why be one in the first place? Now I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon or go out and crucify bronies, but I get it. However if you asked me "Would I be a brony?" No. Not for me. I'll stick to being the Fox that I am.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

De1fox said:


> My best friend is a Brony while I'm not. Having an opinion on bronies as a whole is the same as stereotyping. You cant know every brony because everyone is different. Some are nice, some are just assholes. Now as far as being a brony it's kindve like being a furry, in the sense that it's a similar group. I understand it and can see how one would be a brony especially after watching the newer mlp series (binge watched it with him and his ex). Its something to get absorbed into. I've also heard bronies play it off as a feminist thing while others don't. If they find a sense of pride in it great for them, if not, then why be one in the first place? Now I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon or go out and crucify bronies, but I get it. However if you asked me "Would I be a brony?" No. Not for me. I'll stick to being the Fox that I am.


Stereotypes kind of ruin people's opinions on the furry fandom too.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> They still exist?


I think the only people who watch mlp at this point are men, with a very small percent of kids. But yeah, as long as bronies exist, MLP will exist i guess


----------



## Storok (Dec 14, 2016)

Bronies... Why... You could better go to the gym and don't be fat instead of being fat and watching a TV series for 6 y.o. Girls


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not a brony. 
I don't like the show and I don't see why people like it, but you know, whatever. In the end I really don't mind bronies.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 14, 2016)

Paprika said:


> Dare I say this, but I think the concept of being a brony is weird in a not so good way, at the least.



I bet they say the same about furries, more or less...



Paprika said:


> What do you guys think about bronies?



I think they should be more distinctive about their culture. Bronies are not furries, unless they specifically identify as one, they just overlap into the furry culture due to association by nature...


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 14, 2016)

De1fox said:


> Having an opinion on bronies as a whole is the same as stereotyping. You cant know every brony because everyone is different. Some are nice, some are just assholes.


So, by your own logic, you can't really have an opinion on any kind of group?


----------



## Lemanic (Dec 14, 2016)

I like how Bronies manage to streamline every aspect of Furries into a well-oiled fandom in its own right. 
Apart from Furries, we do address the drama that happens and deal with them the politically correct way. I love that aspect. That's why our political factions are more pronounced than in the Furry fandom.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 14, 2016)

It was a funny fad for a while, but I'm glad the world moved on


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 14, 2016)

Definitely opening a can of worms here. Don't mind me sitting here with popcorn watching the fireworks


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't mind the MLP franchise, but lately the fandom is becoming even more cancerous and cringy than the Furry fandom, and we're talking about already stiff competition.

I like the franchise, just not the fandom that much. Same how it goes with a lot a lot of franchises, really.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't mind the MLP franchise, but lately the fandom is becoming even more cancerous and cringy than the Furry fandom, and we're talking about already stiff competition.
> 
> I like the franchise, just not the fandom that much. Same how it goes with a lot a lot of franchises, really.


I always thought it's been cringier than the furry fandom. I think it's because of how only like some furry things are really cringy in a logical way, but the concept of bronies and the basis of what it's built on is extremely cringy.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't really know Bronies existed until a few years ago. I thought it was awkward, as MLP is a children's show, with the intended audience to be... children. But then again, I liked Lisa Frank stuff well into my late teens, and she's targeted more at ages 6-13 sooooo yeah.

Don't really have a strong opinion now - you like what you like, just like we furries like what we like (PG-13 or Rated R), and if it doesn't harm anyone else, it shouldn't really matter what your interests are.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 14, 2016)

Most of the brownies I have met have been pretty cool people, despite me finding the idea behind it to be pretty creepy. I've met many more cancerous furries than bronies, that's for sure.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Most of the brownies I have met have been pretty cool people, despite me finding the idea behind it to be pretty creepy. I've met many more cancerous furries than bronies, that's for sure.



mmmm.... brownies....


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> mmmm.... brownies....



Damn you beat me too that one x3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Damn you beat me too that one x3



Because I'm always hungry xD


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> mmmm.... brownies....


indeed, both the brownies and bronies I mentioned are pretty cool.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

They seem to share similar aspects to furries and so It would be hypocritical of me to be judgemental of them. I know very little about the show and the community as a whole, except for the toxic side we hear about a lot on the internet 
They like cute things and so do we. they're pretty much grown men acting like children just like us! I have no reason to dislike them. They're fine!


----------



## De1fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> So, by your own logic, you can't really have an opinion on any kind of group?


You can still have an opinion, everyone is entitled to it. I more or less just have opinions on individual people themselves rather than an entire majority. But like I said, I wouldn't be one because I'm personally not real fond of it. Still can't say bronies are bad or good simply because I don't know all of them. There are many variables to every kind of group that make it almost impossible for Me to have and definitive opinion on it. What I can say, I'm not an MLP fan but I don't hate bronies as a whole because I don't know all of them, it depends on the individual.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 14, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Because I'm always hungry xD



Same. I could probably eat my body weight in pasta D: or...... Brownies


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 14, 2016)

You like what you like


Once you start making it your life and talking about it publicly and shit then you're crossing a line and need to be slapped. Basically the same as furries and, well, any fetish for that matter


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

It's like every fandom really, it has the bad side, the crazy side, and the people who would go to any limit to defend it.
I don't judge because it is their life, they do what they want with it.
But in my opinion the bronies are somewhat like furries, in the sense that they both have their issues..


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Paprika said:


> I always thought it's been cringier than the furry fandom. I think it's because of how only like some furry things are really cringy in a logical way, but the concept of bronies and the basis of what it's built on is extremely cringy.


For me both fandoms are cringy. Bronies however recently is more cringy. Had a guy who legally changed his middle name to "Twilight Sparkle". There's a thin line between obsession and fanaticism.

One of the reasons I am reluctant on stepping on social platforms. The list over stupid shit I see in these two fandoms alone makes me wanna leave them permanently.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

To be honest, they're one of the few groups that live up to the steryotypes. (generally, not all)


----------



## metatem (Dec 14, 2016)

The thing is that most people who were bronies aren't vocal about it any more as cartoons have all gotten better and MLP isn't anything stand out anymore. I say this as a proud brony.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Paprika said:


> Dare I say this, but I think the concept of being a brony is weird in a not so good way, at the least.





Paprika said:


> Stereotypes kind of ruin people's opinions on the furry fandom too.





Paprika said:


> I always thought it's been cringier than the furry fandom. I think it's because of how only like some furry things are really cringy in a logical way, but the concept of bronies and the basis of what it's built on is extremely cringy.


THE IRONY! OH MY FUCKING GAWD THE IRONY!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Zipline (Dec 14, 2016)

I say we go to war with them again. But if my lar-bear thinks otherwise I will change my stance.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I say we go to war with them again.


That would literally be a civil-war.


Zipline said:


> lar-bear


----------



## metatem (Dec 14, 2016)

I am on both sides. Who will I chose. Will I unite the fandoms? Will everyone just realize there are shitty people on both sides and they are the loudest so people generally only hear them, then just work together to take down those people?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 14, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> For me both fandoms are cringy. Bronies however recently is more cringy. Had a guy who legally changed his middle name to "Twilight Sparkle". There's a thin line between obsession and fanaticism.
> 
> One of the reasons I am reluctant on stepping on social platforms. The list over stupid shit I see in these two fandoms alone makes me wanna leave them permanently.



There was also that one guy that married his plush pony. For real. He had to get a priest from like Switzerland or something.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2016)

Initially the fandom was some sort of funny subversion for kicks. What I find disturbing is the combination of them being adult males and the probable reason for their interest in the show as time progressed. Knowing from what I've seen on the interwebs and FA, there are some dark, hidden secrets about why people like things. I'm pressed to say it's some form of attraction, the presence of clopping confirms it.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Initially the fandom was some sort of funny subversion for kicks. What I find disturbing is the combination of them being adult males and the probable reason for their interest in the show as time progressed. Knowing from what I've seen on the interwebs and FA, there are some dark, hidden secrets about why people like things. I'm pressed to say it's some form of attraction, the presence of clopping confirms it.



That's kind of what a part of the furry fandom is like too


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> The thing is that most people who were bronies aren't vocal about it any more as cartoons have all gotten better and MLP isn't anything stand out anymore. I say this as a proud brony.


Yeah, I agree. The furry fandom is still kind of vocal it seems. I even see that in my local community. People with wolf ears and tails literally walk around the halls en masse in my high school.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 14, 2016)

I just remembered my freshman year of high school there was this brony who would always sit next to me on the bus. That kid was _way _too open about his taste in porn. He would literally show me and other kids all the pony porn he had on his PSP, he would openly discuss whatever cartoon character he wanted to bone, and apparently both his dad and his gym teacher caught him looking at this porn at some point (the gym teacher gave him detention for it).

I still don't understand how a stupid cartoon managed to get that kind of following.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I just remembered my freshman year of high school there was this brony who would always sit next to me on the bus. That kid was _way _too open about his taste in porn. He would literally show me and other kids all the pony porn he had on his PSP, he would openly discuss whatever cartoon character he wanted to bone, and apparently both his dad and his gym teacher caught him looking at this porn at some point (the gym teacher gave him detention for it).
> 
> I still don't understand how a stupid cartoon managed to get that kind of following.


Open furries in my school literally get beat up. I've only seen one brony irl before, and it wasn't  at that school. But, yeah, the teachers legit turn a blind eye to those fights


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2016)

Paprika said:


> That's kind of what a part of the furry fandom is like too



Well yeah, but the difference is clear as one is a definable, tangible idea, and the other is a PG kids show.


----------



## SubSonic68 (Dec 14, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Well yeah, but the difference is clear as one is a definable, tangible idea, and the other is a PG kids show.



I honestly think that some bronies just give off semi-pedophilic vibe. Same with stuff like baby-furs.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 15, 2016)

whatever, man

not my cup of tea, but they're harmless who cares


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 15, 2016)

There pretty cringey, I mean so are we but they are just pure cringe from the convo's ive had irl

But to each there own


----------



## Zipline (Dec 15, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That would literally be a civil-war.


----------



## metatem (Dec 15, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I just remembered my freshman year of high school there was this brony who would always sit next to me on the bus. That kid was _way _too open about his taste in porn. He would literally show me and other kids all the pony porn he had on his PSP, he would openly discuss whatever cartoon character he wanted to bone, and apparently both his dad and his gym teacher caught him looking at this porn at some point (the gym teacher gave him detention for it).
> 
> I still don't understand how a stupid cartoon managed to get that kind of following.



It is a good show, I personally believe it's fandom only got big because of the exact time it started airing and the first shock of "Wow this is actually really good" launching it into relevancy then it's potential for OCs and fan narratives brought it to be one of the bigger fandoms. It's kind of doing the right thing at the right time and making a community.

Like why isn't there a big fandom and cons for adventure time? Because you can't really make an adventure time OC and the universe of it is so vast and complicated theree isn't much room between amazing and shit. Cartoons for older people also never seem to get that much fandom either. I can see bojack horseman having a similar community if it was less adult (Though that show would lose it's identity without being adult unlike most other shows).

The only other ones I know of to have had similar potential to explode was littlest petshop but I think the aesthetic of the animation turns most people away in minutes.


----------



## Generic Fox (Dec 15, 2016)

Honestly, I'm not fond of furries or bronies as groups. While I obviously still participate in the first of those fandoms, it's because some 10-20% of people make it worth staying. I think it's in the nature of fandoms to attract misfits. Fandoms give people a family when they really need someone to tell them to stop their bullshit and gain a little confidence.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm a brony and some of you who are against them are total dicks and i dislike ignorant fools


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 18, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> I'm a brony and some of you who are against them are total dicks and i dislike ignorant fools


Okay.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay.


Your an ignorant person yourself


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie I read brownies, I am hungry c:


----------



## Voltorb (Dec 19, 2016)

I just find this whole thread funny, furries criticizing bronies is pots calling kettles black. Theres good and sane people in both groups, avoid the crazies and you'll be fine.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> For me both fandoms are cringy. Bronies however recently is more cringy. Had a guy who legally changed his middle name to "Twilight Sparkle". There's a thin line between obsession and fanaticism.
> 
> One of the reasons I am reluctant on stepping on social platforms. The list over stupid shit I see in these two fandoms alone makes me wanna leave them permanently.



"Twilight Sparkle" ..... to each their own but.... c'mon!

*eye twitches*


----------



## brian577 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> For me both fandoms are cringy. Bronies however recently is more cringy. Had a guy who legally changed his middle name to "Twilight Sparkle". There's a thin line between obsession and fanaticism.
> 
> One of the reasons I am reluctant on stepping on social platforms. The list over stupid shit I see in these two fandoms alone makes me wanna leave them permanently.



And Furries have Boomer The Dog.  As both a brony and a furry I can say without a doubt we can be equally cringy.  There are cool people in both fandoms you just have to avoid the people who take it too far and not let them define the fandom.  If you can't handle a few nuts you're best off avoiding all fandoms because you're going to find that anywhere.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

k den


----------



## Felidire (Dec 21, 2016)

Sadly, every single brony I've had the displeasure of encountering has had a rather toxic personality; be it hateful, thin-skinned & ignorant, or just plain cringe worthy. That tarnishes my overall opinion of them. I'm assuming the furry fandom is much larger, yet for a handful of toxic furs I'll see dozens of nasty bronies.  I just avoid them, problem solved. XD



> I'm a brony and some of you who are against them are total dicks and i dislike ignorant fools


That's a perfect example.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 21, 2016)

My only problem with them is they sometimes try to push their "broniness" into any online community where it doesn't belong. I'm talking about groups that are focused on 1 franchise only, and most of them that I joined don't accept crossovers. So bronies do it anyway and start an internet war. Have some damn decency without starting a flamewar. 

Don't get me started on ponifications. I don't like humanizations or furry-ization of my favorite franchise characters, but ponifications are the worst.


----------



## Xandran (Dec 21, 2016)

Voltorb said:


> I just find this whole thread funny, furries criticizing bronies is pots calling kettles black. Theres good and sane people in both groups, avoid the crazies and you'll be fine.



I actually find the ones threatening to leave the furry & brony fandom because of cringe annoying, Funny how every IRL furry/brony they meet is either a neckbeard or autistic level werido while there just so perfect. I don't like bronies mainly because its not my cup of tea, Like how i don't like cheese because its like eating wax.

It's like most people in this thread are too young to remember or forgot that Something Awful forums. Had a subforum were furries of all kinds were sent to be barred of or permanently banned from the site.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 21, 2016)

"Something Awful forums"?


----------



## lyar (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't understand why people like My Little Pony. Its like really odd to me.


----------



## CosmicEternity (Dec 21, 2016)

There ok but sometimes they try to push there obsessions into other things that are completely unrelated.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 21, 2016)

CosmicEternity said:


> There ok but sometimes they try to push there obsessions into other things that are completely unrelated.


That is the most hypocritical thing I have heard all day.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 21, 2016)

I've met one brony in my life. Which upsets me.

Not because i dislike bronies, but because I've never met a furry irl! Really? Why couldn't i meet a furry instead?

Anyways, he was a cool guy. In com110 we all had to do a speech on a guilty pleasure we have. He had the balls to do his speech on being a brony xD props


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I've met one brony in my life. Which upsets me.
> 
> Not because i dislike bronies, but because I've never met a furry irl! Really? Why couldn't i meet a furry instead?
> 
> Anyways, he was a cool guy. In com110 we all had to do a speech on a guilty pleasure we have. He had the balls to do his speech on being a brony xD props


A couple of my daughters friends are Furries. I don't count them. Never met an adult Furry. Cons don't count.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A couple of my daughters friends are Furries. I don't count them. Never met an adult Furry. Cons don't count.


Cons don't count cause we've only been to one & you were so shell-shocked by the furries we did see, that you probably wouldn't have been able to have a conversation with any of them anyways.  (Thats what makes me concerned for this year's cons, you won't be able to stop talking to them!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Cons don't count cause we've only been to one & you were so shell-shocked by the furries we did see, that you probably wouldn't have been able to have a conversation with any of them anyways.  (Thats what makes me concerned for this year's cons, you won't be able to stop talking to them!!)


She tells everyone my secrets.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She tells everyone my secrets.


I'll be here all week!


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 21, 2016)

Bronies??

I don't care at all. Why should I?
It's not wrong when a girl likes Dragon Ball Z. It's not wrong when a dude likes dancing. It's not wrong when you see a girl playing football. And nothing's wrong when you see a guy put on high heels.
So how is liking a particular TV show any different? If anything, it's one of the *least* "concerns" (not even concern) out there.


There are fandoms for everything. Genders don't matter. What does matter however is how far they take it.
And 96% of "bronies" don't take it too far at all.

It aggravates me when people just assume the worst when they hear a particular term because they're too careless enough to actually take a closer look for themselves, and instead, choose to join the bandwagon.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

...there's a difference? 

OK, OK. Yes there is BUT for all intents and purposes the brony and furry fandoms share a lot in common. Most (not all but most) furries find their way to this fandom because it has a reputation for being open minded and accepting. We love anthropomorphising stuff and a lot of us got into it because we grew up watching great animation. Films and shows that spoke of things like caring, sharing and adventure. Since these kind of films helped inspire the current generation of My Little Pony:Friendship is Magic of course a lot of things bronies love about that show are a lot of the same things we furries got into the fandom because of. 

So while we furries have a wealth of animation from over the years to draw from and bronies have their show we're all into it for a lot of the same reasons. This is why I shake my head whenever furries put bronies down or pass the fandom off as a passing fad. It wasn't _that_ long ago that the furry fandom began as an offshoot of the sci-fi fandom. It started out small and over the decades grew to what it is now. Thing is we furries didn't have the internet back when it started (not really). Bronies have the advantage of having a ton more ways to share their love of the show than we did. That's why the brony fandom got so big so fast. 

Will it be around as long as this fandom has been around? It might not stay as big as it is now but I think so. After all-there are still fans of the first generation of MLP and they still have cons. Sure-that con is small but they're still going. I don't think Hasbro is done with the FiM generation yet which means more fans and a bigger fandom. I think they'll be around for a long time to come.* I do wish furries would stop hating on bronies or acting superior. It's just rude and makes you look like a close-minded cockwaffle. 

The last thing furries should be doing is hating on bronies the way so many people hate on us. It's hypocritical and worse it means you're missing out on a show that exemplifies the very kinds of concepts and stories that led to the furry fandom being created in the first place. They are us. 
*
-Zidders Roofurry AKA Midnight Meteor/Lavender Raindrops, proud furry AND brony.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

Felidire said:


> Sadly, every single brony I've had the displeasure of encountering has had a rather toxic personality; be it hateful, thin-skinned & ignorant, or just plain cringe worthy. That tarnishes my overall opinion of them. I'm assuming the furry fandom is much larger, yet for a handful of toxic furs I'll see dozens of nasty bronies.  I just avoid them, problem solved. XD
> 
> 
> That's a perfect example.


Sooooooo anyone who gets demeaned via being painted with an unfair brush stroke by people not bothering to get to know them before judging them is supposed to just sit there and take it?


----------



## Artruya (Dec 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Cons don't count cause we've only been to one & you were so shell-shocked by the furries we did see, that you probably wouldn't have been able to have a conversation with any of them anyways.  (Thats what makes me concerned for this year's cons, you won't be able to stop talking to them!!)


Lmao!


----------



## Felidire (Dec 22, 2016)

zidders said:


> Sooooooo anyone who gets demeaned via being painted with an unfair brush stroke by people not bothering to get to know them before judging them is supposed to just sit there and take it?



If they're incapable of acting in a rational and mature manner, yes.

At the very least they could shrug it off as ignorance, and avoid stooping one level lower and reciprocating with ad hominem retorts; all that does it justify said brushstroke. From what I've seen, furries are a lot better at handling those situations, probably because the fandom is larger and has been subject to criticism for a much longer period.

As for my approach, it's a big world, there's a lot of people in it, and there's not enough time to 'get to know them' all. I act based on my observations and experiences, so if someone chooses to associate themselves with a group that has a negative reputation in the eyes of others, they probably shouldn't have a problem if those people choose to avoid them. (If they start throwing rocks, well then that's a different story. Judging someone isn't throwing a rock, it just feels like being hit by one if the person has a fragile ego).


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Paprika said:


> Dare I say this, but I think the concept of being a brony is weird in a not so good way, at the least. I might be a bit biased since I'm not one, and I don't like the show. What do you guys think about bronies?


Liking mammals is one thing, but watching a show made for 8 year olds talking about "love and friendship" is...simply...disturbing...if you above the age of 14. AND THE SHOW WOULD BE AWKWARD WITH HUMANS, INSTEAD PONIES...really? Brony fandom = Pointless


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Most of the brownies I have met have been pretty cool people, despite me finding the idea behind it to be pretty creepy. I've met many more cancerous furries than bronies, that's for sure.


For sure! Same here! That one time I met a cringeworthy brony... (shiver) makes me die a little, inside...


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 29, 2016)

TheFeralWolfSniper said:


> Liking mammals is one thing, but watching a show made for 8 year olds talking about "love and friendship" is...simply...disturbing...if you above the age of 14. AND THE SHOW WOULD BE AWKWARD WITH HUMANS, INSTEAD PONIES...really? Brony fandom = Pointless



With that same logic you could shame any fandom ever for being "Disturbing".
Remember when Undertale fontcest became a thing?
Remember when the Wii Fit Trainer joining Rule 34 with smash bros became a meme??
Remember when Steven Universe fans began creating Lapis and Peridot porn??

The MLP fandom is not any different.
There are grown adults that still enjoy watching Spongebob Squarepants, Team Omizoomi, Wonder Pets, Wow Wow Wubbzi, Blues Clues, Barbie's World, and several other kiddy shows. Therefore, there will always be a fandom for them. No matter what.

You should not be assuming the worst of a particular group solely because the 4% of overly fandomed people decided to cross the line and expose their dirty content to the world.

You have the option to not like something. Sure.
But that doesn't equal treating the entire fanbase like garbage.

And since you're a furry, I bet you could super easily relate to being shamed for something you have an interest in.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

If you're not harming anyone or making incest babies, I don't care.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 29, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> If you're not harming anyone or making incest babies, I don't care.


Finally.
A straight forward, short, and concise answer.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 29, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> Finally.
> A straight forward, short, and concise answer.


Applies to so many subjects, too


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 30, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> Finally.
> A straight forward, short, and concise answer.


You should run in 2020 :I


----------



## Paprika (Dec 30, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> With that same logic you could shame any fandom ever for being "Disturbing".
> Remember when Undertale fontcest became a thing?
> Remember when the Wii Fit Trainer joining Rule 34 with smash bros became a meme??
> Remember when Steven Universe fans began creating Lapis and Peridot porn??
> ...


Liking spongebob isn't the same as getting off to pre pubescent ponies


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 30, 2016)

metatem said:


> It is a good show, I personally believe it's fandom only got big because of the exact time it started airing and the first shock of "Wow this is actually really good" launching it into relevancy then it's potential for OCs and fan narratives brought it to be one of the bigger fandoms. It's kind of doing the right thing at the right time and making a community.
> 
> Like why isn't there a big fandom and cons for adventure time? Because you can't really make an adventure time OC and the universe of it is so vast and complicated theree isn't much room between amazing and shit. Cartoons for older people also never seem to get that much fandom either. I can see bojack horseman having a similar community if it was less adult (Though that show would lose it's identity without being adult unlike most other shows).
> 
> The only other ones I know of to have had similar potential to explode was littlest petshop but I think the aesthetic of the animation turns most people away in minutes.



It only started as an ironic shitpost on /b/. /r9k/ started to watch it and were like "HOLY SHIT I LOVE THIS" but they're /r9k/ so it makes sense.



brian577 said:


> And Furries have Boomer The Dog.  As both a brony and a furry I can say without a doubt we can be equally cringy.  There are cool people in both fandoms you just have to avoid the people who take it too far and not let them define the fandom.  If you can't handle a few nuts you're best off avoiding all fandoms because you're going to find that anywhere.



Who the bloody hell is Boomer the Dog? The only iconic figure I can think of is Christian Chandler who I'm very positive was a furry



zidders said:


> ...there's a difference?
> 
> OK, OK. Yes there is BUT for all intents and purposes the brony and furry fandoms share a lot in common. Most (not all but most) furries find their way to this fandom because it has a reputation for being open minded and accepting. We love anthropomorphising stuff and a lot of us got into it because we grew up watching great animation. Films and shows that spoke of things like caring, sharing and adventure. Since these kind of films helped inspire the current generation of My Little Pony:Friendship is Magic of course a lot of things bronies love about that show are a lot of the same things we furries got into the fandom because of.
> 
> ...



The difference here is that as we grew we start to enjoy animations and art of things that were for around _our _age group. Bronies however, watch, fawn over and rave about a show meant for children aged 4 - 7 and then proceed to jack it to either young horse on horse or straight bestiality which is fucked up. Granted I know furries do the same, but at the very least it's not _as _often as that putrescent shit



Paprika said:


> Liking spongebob isn't the same as getting off to pre pubescent ponies



Ya know I was going to ask if people legit jack it to Spongebob but no, deep down I understand there will always be someone like that.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 30, 2016)

So, I'm a furry and a brony (one has to simply visit my FA page to know that). I've been a brony for five years now, and really I don't have any issues with it or the members. Most of them are very nice and very creative, just like furries. Heck, many bronies I met are furries, which is one of the reason why they liked MLP!

Why do I like it? Well, the animation is appealing, the characters are distinct and interesting, the story has a continuous plot line unlike some shows where it feels like each episode is thrown together, and it spawned a great fandom with lots of art, writing, music, animations, and cosplaying. The brony fandom is more similar to furries than not.

Are there some bronies that I met who are annoying? Yes, but you'll get that in any fandom you are in from Trekkies to Steven Universe fans to Undertale, to even Furries. I ignore them and they eventually disappear into the background. 

What was a low point in being in the Furry fandom honestly was when there was such a hateful backlash against MLP in 2011, something that I found ironic as well given the Furry Wars of 2007. 

Point is: If you like it, great! If not, that's ok, too!


----------



## Elf-cat (Dec 30, 2016)

This is what I used to think all bronies were like:





But this is what I think what they are like now:





very competitive.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Dec 30, 2016)

We've actually all been getting kind of depressed about the show, especially after we lost the Hub.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 31, 2016)

Paprika said:


> Liking spongebob isn't the same as getting off to pre pubescent ponies



And getting off to spongebob isn't the same as liking pre pubescent ponies.

You're assuming a fanbase is entirely composed of people who get off to ponies.
And you're wrong.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 31, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> You should run in 2020 :I



Ah yes.
I'm already a president of poptarts alike.

Might as well go higher than that!


----------



## Orgunis (Dec 31, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> They still exist?



Yep, it still a thing


----------



## Lemanic (Jan 2, 2017)

This is definitely the finer things in life.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 3, 2017)

Target audience is a concern for marketing, not for viewers. It's daft to try to tell a person not to enjoy something because they're not part of the intended consumer demographic. Honestly the vast majority of the members of FiM fandom that I interact with on a regular basis are female, and over 20. All of the (very few) ones that do adult work make sure they tag it appropriately. That's honestly all people should be concerned about; "did this person take appropriate measures to keep their adult work from getting randomly stumbled across by minors?" Long as the answer to that one is yes, I don't think there's really room to complain.



metatem said:


> It is a good show, I personally believe it's fandom only got big because of the exact time it started airing and the first shock of "Wow this is actually really good" launching it into relevancy then it's potential for OCs and fan narratives brought it to be one of the bigger fandoms. It's kind of doing the right thing at the right time and making a community.


A large part of why its fandom got so big among adults, is that many adults literally grew up with previous generations of My Little Pony. The first colorful pony cartoons were aired in the 80s. I had pony toys growing up. So did Lauren Faust, who created FiM, and for a lot of fans of the original generation of ponies, her take was a great spiritual successor, while the intervening generations have been, well... pretty lackluster. (There are fans who like all gens, don't get me wrong, but there's more of them, far as I've seen, who are just delighted there's a pony cartoon that isn't freaking terrible.)


----------



## brian577 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Who the bloody hell is Boomer the Dog? The only iconic figure I can think of is Christian Chandler who I'm very positive was a furry



Only the most public furry next to Uncle Kage.  He tried to legally change his name to Boomer the Dog, he's been on Dr. Phil, Nat Geo, and recently the furry documentary Fursonas.  He's a grade A nut.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

zidders said:


> Sooooooo anyone who gets demeaned via being painted with an unfair brush stroke by people not bothering to get to know them before judging them is supposed to just sit there and take it?


I try not to judge people. Anyone. I treat people how I would want to be treated, with kindness, friendlyness, and fairness. But I don't usually hesitate to give back bad shit if badshit is what I get back from them initially. But before I do, I usually try to see if they are just in a "mood", or if this is how they are all the time. I have a strict "no bullshit or drama" diet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> And getting off to spongebob isn't the same as liking pre pubescent ponies.
> 
> You're assuming a fanbase is entirely composed of people who get off to ponies.
> And you're wrong.


Getting off seems to be the number one misinterpretation or misconception given to both furries and bronies. My question is why the fuck does it matter what or who you are getting off to? And why is that anybodies fucking business?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Only the most public furry next to Uncle Kage.  He tried to legally change his name to Boomer the Dog, he's been on Dr. Phil, Nat Geo, and recently the furry documentary Fursonas.  He's grade A nut.


Boomer is cool!


----------



## Mobius (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't have surplus mental energy to expend on actively judging people. However, MLP's plot sucks from what I've read on wikipedia.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 3, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Only the most public furry next to Uncle Kage.  He tried to legally change his name to Boomer the Dog, he's been on Dr. Phil, Nat Geo, and recently the furry documentary Fursonas.  He's grade A nut.


Wish I didn't search that


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 3, 2017)

I really enjoy FiM and most of the people I've met are just normal people. They enjoy the show, maybe buy some of the cute figs and carry on like normal. There are the extremes but they happen to be in every fandom and can be the loudest. Like every other fandom you have the good, the bad and the plain weird.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 3, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> I think it's in the nature of fandoms to attract misfits. Fandoms give people a family when they really need someone to tell them to stop their bullshit and gain a little confidence.



Exactly. I took time off from a lot of my hobbies and past times during 2016 to venture out of my comfort zone. Unsurprisingly, I was happier and more confident. I haven't quit my minor interests either. When you get to a certain age, fandoms won't help you get by loneliness, that age I think is 18, coming of the adult.


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> They still exist?


is a dying fandom, is just a trend.. they are going to desappear in a few years aliek undertale.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

hmmm, I still wonder how an older audience can be so much into a series that was literally made for children...

Then there's the rule 34, but then again what hasn't that rule been applied to?


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> hmmm, I still wonder how an older audience can be so much into a series that was literally made for children...
> 
> Then there's the rule 34, but then again what hasn't that rule been applied to?


i've seen stuff that cant be unseen.. and the fact that the show if for little girls makes it waaay more creepy..


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

BetaMax99 said:


> i've seen stuff that cant be unseen.. and the fact that the show if for little girls makes it waaay more creepy..


Totally...
I _used _to watch MLP, but that was way back,
I'm still scratching my head on why I watched it for so long... bright and flashy colours may have been the reason...


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 4, 2017)

"bronies" get hate because they felt the need to give themselves a special name and act like it's a different way of life but if they just said they like the TV show no one will care.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

At the end, if no one is hurt (mentally or physically), I'll just shrug and go on with my day. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Unfortunately, that's not always the case. (¬_¬)


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> "bronies" get hate because they felt the need to give themselves a special name and act like it's a different way of life but if they just said they like the TV show no one will care.


they even made a word for masturbation to pony "clopping"


----------



## Alpine (Jan 4, 2017)

Although I am no way interested in MLP and bronies, I'm not going to be a judgmental prick and chastise people for their attraction towards it (it's kind of hypocritical in my respect as I find certain fetishes attractive myself). 

Unfortunately, where the haterate comes from is when they start getting cringy as heck (too cringy for me to bear), but being a cringy little snot is usually independent of being a brony, furry, etc.


----------



## brian577 (Jan 6, 2017)

BetaMax99 said:


> they even made a word for masturbation to pony "clopping"



I take it you've never heard of "pawing off" or yiffing?  Don't be a hypocrite.  You think it's a coincidence that a lot of bronies are furries?



Kirkzer said:


> "bronies" get hate because they felt the need to give themselves a special name and act like it's a different way of life but if they just said they like the TV show no one will care.



You think there aren't fans of others TV shows that take it too seriously?  Clearly you've never been to Comic Con.  Trekkies, Whovians, Bronies, it's all same.  The whole issue comes down to it being MLP, yet no one bats an eye over adults watching Disney movies because they're made for all ages.  The same is true for this version of MLP , it was also made for the parents who watch the show with them.  It's only natural that childless adults would enjoy it as well.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Well to me they are just fans of a TV show that is not intended for adults. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 6, 2017)

brian577 said:


> I take it you've never heard of "pawing off" or yiffing? Don't be a hypocrite. You think it's a coincidence that a lot of bronies are furries?


Yiffing is kinda different from clopping _from what I understand_ "clopping" is taking characters out of a show for six year olds and making porn with it.
With yiffing your not taking child content and making it NSFW.
Please correct me if I'm wrong... ( ._.)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 6, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Yiffing is kinda different from clopping _from what I understand_ "clopping" is taking characters out of a show for six year olds and making porn with it.
> With yiffing your not taking child content and making it NSFW.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong... ( ._.)


Not really that simple; Lauren Faust's vision when she created FiM was to make the show have fairly universal appeal - parents watching the show with their kids should enjoy it and not just suffer through it. The vast majority of the MLP fandom, from what I've seen, is also a lot better overall than furries are at tagging their NSFW content so minors won't accidentally stumble across it.

For content with a similar intended target audience that furries have been known to sexualize, take, oh... Zootopia, The Lion King, Disney's Robin Hood, Pokémon, Digimon, etc. This Rule 34 type content is not intended for children. It's intended for adult fans of media that happens to have a young *primary* target audience.


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 6, 2017)

brian577 said:


> I take it you've never heard of "pawing off" or yiffing?  Don't be a hypocrite.  You think it's a coincidence that a lot of bronies are furries?
> 
> 
> 
> You think there aren't fans of others TV shows that take it too seriously?  Clearly you've never been to Comic Con.  Trekkies, Whovians, Bronies, it's all same.  The whole issue comes down to it being MLP, yet no one bats an eye over adults watching Disney movies because they're made for all ages.  The same is true for this version of MLP , it was also made for the parents who watch the show with them.  It's only natural that childless adults would enjoy it as well.


WTF m8 I was answering the question. why they get hate? if you like the show I do not care! if you ask me what do you think about bronies? I  think they're are strange but a bit cool as they give no F%*Ks about what others think about them.


----------



## brian577 (Jan 6, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> WTF m8 I was answering the question. why they get hate? if you like the show I do not care! if you ask me what do you think about bronies? I  think they're are strange but a bit cool as they give no F%*Ks about what others think about them.



Sorry if I came off aggressive, not my intention.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I think they're are strange but a bit cool as they give no F%*Ks about what others think about them



Actually, I do have one as a friend on steam. He is genuine the most nicest person I have ever met.


----------



## Fekk (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't really mind them. Just not what i'm into.


----------



## Paprika (Jan 8, 2017)

BetaMax99 said:


> they even made a word for masturbation to pony "clopping"


Yiff wasn't a thing until furries made it a thing


----------



## Paprika (Jan 8, 2017)

brian577 said:


> You think there aren't fans of others TV shows that take it too seriously?  Clearly you've never been to Comic Con.  Trekkies, Whovians, Bronies, it's all same.  The whole issue comes down to it being MLP, yet no one bats an eye over adults watching Disney movies because they're made for all ages.  The same is true for this version of MLP , it was also made for the parents who watch the show with them.  It's only natural that childless adults would enjoy it as well.



I see your reasoning, but I have to disagree with you. First off, I'm gonna say I'm not a Trekkie or a fan in any other fandom, AT ALL. Second off, the content that's in these tv shows differ, to. For instance, Star Trek, as you mentioned, is more relatable to real life than ponies. It's also not built on a fetish, however the MLP fandom seems to be built ENTIRELY ON PORN. Porn of teenage to even pre-pubescent ponies. This is one of my problems with bronies. 

Also, Disney movies were made for both adults and children, they were geared towards that crowd, at least in some instances This is shown in some movies by jokes only adults would get, and also adult humor that is safe for kids, too. When you look at MLP, there's no adult humor, no adult content, no proposed reason for adult appeal. 

So, WHAT IS it based on? The animation style? I've seen YouTubers who could animate infinitely better. Plot? No, from what I've heard and seen it's geared towards little children, as showed even as close to the TRAILER! I just can't imagine a 20 year old man going 'Come on, princess sparkles, deliver that basket of apples'. The obvious answer here is sexual desire, something that does not belong with the show, not now, and not ever.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Paprika said:


> I think the only people who watch mlp at this point are men, with a very small percent of kids. But yeah, as long as bronies exist, MLP will exist i guess


I agree that it is absolutely an engaging show. My ex and I were into ddlg and as a little she loved watching mlp. After a few episodes I found myself asking her all about it and watching more with her. As far as the whole brony thing though, I dont understand. Is it men who are sexually attracted to mlp's? Or men who just enjoy the show. It doesnt turn me on in the least, but certainly is entertaining, so I can understand being a fan, but not being as die-hard as a brony.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 8, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> I can understand being a fan, but not being as die-hard as a brony.


Exactly!
I don't really like die-hard fans of anything really, I kind of feel like the majority of them get upset at you for not knowing something that's part of whatever they like.

though I _am_ a die hard fan of Zelda games sooo...
I don't get upset at peeps tho (._.)


----------



## brian577 (Jan 8, 2017)

Paprika said:


> I see your reasoning, but I have to disagree with you. First off, I'm gonna say I'm not a Trekkie or a fan in any other fandom, AT ALL. Second off, the content that's in these tv shows differ, to. For instance, Star Trek, as you mentioned, is more relatable to real life than ponies. It's also not built on a fetish, however the MLP fandom seems to be built ENTIRELY ON PORN. Porn of teenage to even pre-pubescent ponies. This is one of my problems with bronies.
> 
> Also, Disney movies were made for both adults and children, they were geared towards that crowd, at least in some instances This is shown in some movies by jokes only adults would get, and also adult humor that is safe for kids, too. When you look at MLP, there's no adult humor, no adult content, no proposed reason for adult appeal.
> 
> So, WHAT IS it based on? The animation style? I've seen YouTubers who could animate infinitely better. Plot? No, from what I've heard and seen it's geared towards little children, as showed even as close to the TRAILER! *I just can't imagine a 20 year old man going 'Come on, princess sparkles, deliver that basket of apples'. *The obvious answer here is sexual desire, something that does not belong with the show, not now, and not ever.



More like "come on Princess Twilght, KICK HIS ASS!"






I recommend season 5's premiere if you want a taste of what the show is really like.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Exactly!
> I don't really like die-hard fans of anything really, I kind of feel like the majority of them get upset at you for not knowing something that's part of whatever they like.
> 
> though I _am_ a die hard fan of Zelda games sooo...
> I don't get upset at peeps tho (._.)


Exactly, also like any good furry, I feel too ashamed of certain things im interested in to even think about it in public. Shame is like a filter so that you dont share certain things in real life that would get you punched in the nards.


----------



## Paprika (Jan 9, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> I agree that it is absolutely an engaging show. My ex and I were into ddlg and as a little she loved watching mlp. After a few episodes I found myself asking her all about it and watching more with her. As far as the whole brony thing though, I dont understand. Is it men who are sexually attracted to mlp's? Or men who just enjoy the show. It doesnt turn me on in the least, but certainly is entertaining, so I can understand being a fan, but not being as die-hard as a brony.


Tbh, ddlg sounds a bit weird


----------



## Paprika (Jan 9, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Exactly, also like any good furry, I feel too ashamed of certain things im interested in to even think about it in public. Shame is like a filter so that you dont share certain things in real life that would get you punched in the nards.


Same, no one irl is going to find me looking at like fa forums or any furry stuff


----------



## Paprika (Jan 9, 2017)

brian577 said:


> More like "come on Princess Twilght, KICK HIS ASS!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I'll pass


----------



## brian577 (Jan 9, 2017)

Paprika said:


> Same, no one irl is going to find me looking at like fa forums or any furry stuff



People like you are the exact reason why furry will never be anything more than a weird fetish to outsiders.  If you treat it like it's something taboo or wrong, than that's exactly what people will think.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2017)

Paprika said:


> It's also not built on a fetish, however the MLP fandom seems to be built ENTIRELY ON PORN. Porn of teenage to even pre-pubescent ponies. This is one of my problems with bronies.


I have no idea where you got the idea that the MLP fandom is based entirely (or primarily) on porn. Because, well, reality disagrees with you on that point:

Pony cons (at LEAST the major ones, but I believe this is pretty damn universal) are clean - that's one reason Hasbro is so willing to turn a blind eye to them
Huge chunks of the MLP community, as in, 90%+ of the pony folk I've had any contact with on Tumblr (and I draw ponies, so I regularly interact with MLP fans) have no interest in doing or seeing adult work
The MLP community is where I've seen some of the most hostile attitudes towards people who produce adult work
Of course the porn exists. There are adult fans, sex is a part of life, it will happen. 

As for adult themes covered... there was the whole kidnapping and roughing up a princess so the villain could take her place. That's got way deeper implications than kids will comprehend. There's some pretty poignant music nerd humor/punnery in that same episode that's DEFINITELY over kids' heads. There's a background pony that's widely recognized to be a Dr Who reference. Most of the Crystal Empire is heavily traumatized/show possible signs of PTSD. There was the whole village that's a reference either to communism, Animal Farm, or both. Several alternate timelines shown involved war of some description. That's just stuff I can pick off the top of my head.

And I'm guessing you're referring to the main characters by "teenage ponies". Honestly going by what's presented in the show, they're more likely to be the equivalent of early twenties or so. Rarity owns her own (successful) business. Twilight's studies appear to be more on a graduate level. Applejack's brother, who does not treat her like a child, went on a date with the children's teacher. Rainbow Dash is something like the captain of Ponyville's weather team. Pinkie Pie set up the Cakes' foal shower, as well as EVERY OTHER PARTY in Ponyville, and is likely older than Cheese Sandwich, based on his cutie mark story. Fluttershy's parents treat her as a grown child, not a teenager. Same for Pinkie Pie's, Twilight's, and Rarity's parents, and Applejack's granny.

I'm not saying you need to enjoy the show, or that I expect someone who isn't into it to know all this. I am, however, not above calling you on it if you make claims that make no sense and appear to be coming out of thin air. (And, honestly, I expect better of adults than criticizing plot based on "I heard" or "synopsis on Wikipedia". Virtually any plot will sound pretty lame boiled down to a couple of sentences; execution is going to play a bigger role than the bare-bones plot in ANY story.)


----------



## Paprika (Jan 9, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'm not saying you need to enjoy the show, or that I expect someone who isn't into it to know all this. I am, however, not above calling you on it if you make claims that make no sense and appear to be coming out of thin air. (And, honestly, I expect better of adults than criticizing plot based on "I heard" or "synopsis on Wikipedia". Virtually any plot will sound pretty lame boiled down to a couple of sentences; execution is going to play a bigger role than the bare-bones plot in ANY story.)


The reason why I had little to no amounts of real statistics is that I don't care enough about the topic farther than searching up on google, 'Is mlp supposed to be for adults'


----------



## Paprika (Jan 9, 2017)

brian577 said:


> People like you are the exact reason why furry will never be anything more than a weird fetish to outsiders.  If you treat it like it's something taboo or wrong, than that's exactly what people will think.


I don't treat it like a fetish. Also, im not in a good position irl to just case it out there.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2017)

Paprika said:


> The reason why I had little to no amounts of real statistics is that I don't care enough about the topic farther than searching up on google, 'Is mlp supposed to be for adults'


Then don't make assertions you can't back up. It's pretty damn rude to say "this other fandom is based entirely on porn" when you don't actually have any insight into the fandom in question. Like, I honestly don't much care for the name "brony" (tho it's better than "pegasister"), but trying to police who is "allowed" to be a fan of something is a lot more ridiculous than either name from where I'm standing.

Also, please try to collect your replies into a single post, rather than posting multiple replies to the topic in a row.


----------



## Paprika (Jan 10, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Then don't make assertions you can't back up. It's pretty damn rude to say "this other fandom is based entirely on porn" when you don't actually have any insight into the fandom in question. Like, I honestly don't much care for the name "brony" (tho it's better than "pegasister"), but trying to police who is "allowed" to be a fan of something is a lot more ridiculous than either name from where I'm standing.
> 
> Also, please try to collect your replies into a single post, rather than posting multiple replies to the topic in a row.


Ok.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Getting off seems to be the number one misinterpretation or misconception given to both furries and bronies. My question is why the fuck does it matter what or who you are getting off to? And why is that anybodies fucking business?



You're right.
It doesn't matter.

But the problem is people don't know how to use their brain. When they see something awful, it's almost instinct to just assume the meaning based off of the front cover of the actual detailed book.

It's not a problem with furries or bronies. That's a problem with human thinking in general.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a friend who's a brony.
She likes horses a lot. Especially the ones on the ranch next to my Aunt Kajolica's house.

There's nothing wrong with liking horses. They're beautiful creatures


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I have a friend who's a brony.
> She likes horses a lot. Especially the ones on the ranch next to my Aunt Kajolica's house.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with liking horses. They're beautiful creatures


I love wolves.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love wolves.



Wait I thought bronies were only males??


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 19, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> Wait I thought bronies were only males??


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


>


Huh...
Well I learn something new everyday.


But still. The terminology is wrong Alex.
It's apparently Pegasister. Not Brony.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 20, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> But still. The terminology is wrong Alex.
> It's apparently Pegasister. Not Brony.


Honestly? I'd say the "correct" term would be "My Little Pony fan" or even "Friendship is Magic fan"; anything beyond that at the end of the day comes down to self-identification. I don't believe any of my friends from pony circles use "pegasister", though they might also be kinda "take it or leave it" about "brony".

I certainly am going to side-eye pretty hard at you if you try to call me a pegasister. It sounds way too "no boys allowed in our girly pony club" for my taste.


----------



## modfox (Jan 20, 2017)

my honest opinion is that i dont like them. i have bad experiances with them


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 20, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Honestly? I'd say the "correct" term would be "My Little Pony fan" or even "Friendship is Magic fan"; anything beyond that at the end of the day comes down to self-identification. I don't believe any of my friends from pony circles use "pegasister", though they might also be kinda "take it or leave it" about "brony".
> 
> I certainly am going to side-eye pretty hard at you if you try to call me a pegasister. It sounds way too "no boys allowed in our girly pony club" for my taste.


I think it's less so much "Girlz only teehee" and more of a "I'm in the brony fandom but I really detest being called a 'bro' "- Most instances I've seen of people using it, they're just women entrenched in the MLP fandom alongside the dudes.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 20, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Honestly? I'd say the "correct" term would be "My Little Pony fan" or even "Friendship is Magic fan"; anything beyond that at the end of the day comes down to self-identification. I don't believe any of my friends from pony circles use "pegasister", though they might also be kinda "take it or leave it" about "brony".
> 
> I certainly am going to side-eye pretty hard at you if you try to call me a pegasister. It sounds way too "no boys allowed in our girly pony club" for my taste.


I think you're overthinking it. I actually quite like the term Pegasister--it's fun and humorous just like the term Brony.


----------



## Louise955 (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't really care to be quite honest. It's about the same as the furry fandom to me, except I don't have as much respect for it because y'know, it's a show made for kids. I mean, I've been friends with bronies before and I never really cared since they would never talk about it, but I feel like I couldn't be friends with someone who constantly talks about it


----------



## Sagt (Jan 20, 2017)

Louise955 said:


> I don't really care to be quite honest. It's about the same as the furry fandom to me, except I don't have as much respect for it because y'know, it's a show made for kids. I mean, I've been friends with bronies before and I never really cared since they would never talk about it, but I feel like I couldn't be friends with someone who constantly talks about it


Zootopia and Lion King are for kids as well.


----------



## Louise955 (Jan 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Zootopia and Lion King are for kids as well.


Yeah, same thing there. I have never seen Zootopia, though. But I feel like I wouldn't be able to take someone seriously if they keep quoting any of those things.

I have no problem with the actual thing.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess I'm okay with them because I grew up with mlp. Cloppers weird me out though.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 20, 2017)

Well as long as they don't hurt the horses, I'll be fine.
Pretty sure we can arrest bronies for animal cruelty if they try it anyway


----------



## Pingu2002 (Jan 20, 2017)

I never really enjoyed the things bronies like, such as MLP art, but I do think including them in the furry fandom will only make it stronger.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well as long as they don't hurt the horses, I'll be fine.
> Pretty sure we can arrest bronies for animal cruelty if they try it anyway


I don't think any brony is likely to commit animal cruelty more than a furry. The people who do so are probably going to get rejected by both fandoms(and for a good reason!)


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 21, 2017)

Keeroh said:


> I think it's less so much "Girlz only teehee" and more of a "I'm in the brony fandom but I really detest being called a 'bro' "- Most instances I've seen of people using it, they're just women entrenched in the MLP fandom alongside the dudes.





Lcs said:


> I think you're overthinking it. I actually quite like the term Pegasister--it's fun and humorous just like the term Brony.


That goes right along with my point, tho. Both are labels of self-identification - to _me_ it sounds somewhere between reactionary and exclusionary so _I_ don't want it applied to myself. If Peggy Pony Fan likes 'pegasister' she's perfectly welcome to call herself that, no skin off my back.

Telling another poster they're _wrong_ for using brony rather than pegasister about female fans in general, or specific female fans who haven't been shown to have voiced a preference, is what I was objecting to.



Alex K said:


> But from the looks of it, it appears bronies are homosexual bros that obey the knees of the horse. :c


I'm sorry, but... you're making approximately zero sense here. What are you trying to say?

I personally know a bi-leaning-gay male MLP fan, a pan-leaning-gay male MLP fan, know of at least a handful FAIK straight male MLP fans, and know a whole pile of female or other-gendered MLP fans of assorted sexualities. To the extent any of them use "cutesy" fandom names, it's "brony". 

Having owned a horse, I can also say with some authority that their knees don't really tend to express any particular will, so obeying them might be kind of... problematic.  

You do realize the thread is discussing fans of the show _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, and not people liking horses in general, though, right?


----------



## puppyresidue (Jan 21, 2017)

I want you to do me a favor.

Picture a community that revolves around animal-like creatures that talk like people. The community makes artwork about these animals. The community has conventions where people meet up, many in costume, to share their interest, artwork, wares, and lifestyle with like-minded people. Most people outside of the community think it's weird and creepy that a community mostly comprised of older teens and grown adults run around in colorful, in-your-face animal costumes, ears, and tails. Some of the community draws adult artwork and garners a ton of attention from outside sources who think they're perverted and attracted to animals, and some act like complete nutters in public spaces, quickly adding to the poor public reception. Sometimes the adult artwork is even depicting the actual children's cartoon characters that the fandom likes. To make things worse, most people outside the community believe all or most of them are homosexuals.

What community did I just talk about?

Since this thread is aimed at bronies, it's logical that you thought bronies first and foremost. But then maybe you realized, it sounds identical to furries. Because it _is _identical. They're different fandoms because one has specific source material and the other just has a concept, but they function exactly the same way and have endured exactly the same kind of dumb social stigma that was never necessary but was always expected. So I can't think of any logical reason for any of us to think bronies are any more cringe-inducing than furries. We all know every community has its whackjobs, but we look past that because of how accepting the community can be and how many friends we can meet and share stories with. To be brutally honest, I think the level of cringe and prevalence of the creep-factor are pretty equally balanced between the two communities. Never had a brony scream "YIFF!" at me and jump on me in a public convention space before, at least. And don't get me started on all the nsfw Disney art we have.

I don't enjoy either fandom any less just because someone else threw a tantrum over it or did something bad within the community, I don't see either as more "cancerous" or cringe inducing than the other, and I don't plan to start because truth be told, I don't give a rat's behind.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

mungo said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but... you're making approximately zero sense here. What are you trying to say?
> 
> I personally know a bi-leaning-gay male MLP fan, a pan-leaning-gay male MLP fan, know of at least a handful FAIK straight male MLP fans, and know a whole pile of female or other-gendered MLP fans of assorted sexualities. To the extent any of them use "cutesy" fandom names, it's "brony".
> 
> ...




Then howcome folks don't listen to horses when they tell 'em to giddy up??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

puppyresidue said:


> I want you to do me a favor.
> 
> Picture a community that revolves around animal-like creatures that talk like people. The community makes artwork about these animals. The community has conventions where people meet up, many in costume, to share their interest, artwork, wares, and lifestyle with like-minded people. Most people outside of the community think it's weird and creepy that a community mostly comprised of older teens and grown adults run around in colorful, in-your-face animal costumes, ears, and tails. Some of the community draws adult artwork and garners a ton of attention from outside sources who think they're perverted and attracted to animals, and some act like complete nutters in public spaces, quickly adding to the poor public reception. Sometimes the adult artwork is even depicting the actual children's cartoon characters that the fandom likes. To make things worse, most people outside the community believe all or most of them are homosexuals.
> 
> ...


Here!Here!! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 29, 2017)

As I mentioned over on another forum:


> MLP, as a fandom built around a franchise, came across as overly invasive. It has gotten to the point where the Doctor Who scene below now pretty much sums up my opinion of any equine, MLP or not.


In addition:


> Thinking over what has all been said so far, I'm seeing two main camps when it comes to what people find annoying in many fandoms: cults that praise the subject of their devotion to absurd degrees, and hordes that make a habit of invading other fandoms as if they were... wait for it... the Mongols.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the end of the day however, having both known self-respecting bronies and heard brony-related horror stories, there's very little that I find different between their fandom and ours, with the only difference being in the subject of each fandom's focus.

After all, we tend to hate those who are almost like ourselves.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jan 30, 2017)

All large fandoms are shit. 
Honestly though I think furries are shittier than bronies, cause unlike them we've actually got a substantial number of legitimate zoophiles... and possibly pedophiles too, judging by all the babyfur/diaper fetish stuff. Of course the brones have awful fetish porn too, but it's difficult to hold that against them when most of the pony pornagraphers are in fact furries...

Imo the only way in which bronies are worse than furries is their (generally) lower sense of self-awareness and lack of respect for normal people. And all-around annoyingness.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 30, 2017)

Any questions?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 30, 2017)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Any questions?



Yeah why is the white stallion dressed up so girly?


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Jan 30, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Yeah why is the white stallion dressed up so girly?


The name of the show is My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic... and you're questioning why one of the horses is dressed up girly?


----------



## Paprika (Jan 30, 2017)

Anthropomorphic Human said:


> The name of the show is My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic... and you're questioning why one of the horses is dressed up girly?


because that girl pony thing was being used as a reference to a male


----------



## Alex K (Jan 31, 2017)

Anthropomorphic Human said:


> The name of the show is My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic... and you're questioning why one of the horses is dressed up girly?



Just wondered cause sometimes I let my grandson dress up our white stallion but he never goes that X static


----------



## Egon1982 (Feb 3, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well as long as they don't hurt the horses, I'll be fine.
> Pretty sure we can arrest bronies for animal cruelty if they try it anyway


We furries and bronies all don't wanna screw real life regular feral animals, that is wrong.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 4, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> We furries and bronies all don't wanna screw real life regular feral animals, that is wrong.



Well it's ok for animals to attack other animals that's just father nature


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 8, 2017)

modfox said:


> my honest opinion is that i dont like them. i have bad experiances with them



It isn't just Bronies. I don't know what it is with MLP/FIM that makes for all the cray-cray, but I've been hearing about it for over ten years. Ten years ago, the Digimon fandom was also insane, but at least they calmed down quite a bit, but time has done nothing to mellow out the pony fandoms.


----------



## Aces (Feb 13, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Yeah why is the white stallion dressed up so girly?


That is actually a plot hole- Rarity usually has decent taste. 

Still though, I've been watching the show since 2010, and happily am a "Brony." 
Like any fandom, you just have to ignore the people whom are so violently awkward that they ruin _everyone's _time. Its just that, with bronies, we actively work to tolerate them. Mostly. 

A good way to start with finding level-headed bronies is by asking them about their opinion on Equestria Daily. If they're okay with it, they're probably okay. If they dislike it, this is fine to, so long as they explain their perspective with a logical cadence. If they start (proverbially) foaming at the mouth, proceed to excuse yourself from the conversation. Do the same thing with midichlorians and Star Wars fans, or Lothraxion with Warcraft nerds.

Really though, I've been to a few brony conventions now, and I gotta say- with the exception of two individuals -all the bronies I met were on some spectrum of awesome. Also, they were very nice to the fursuiters there, even if they were clearly weirded out.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a cartoon for children. "but it's got meaningful message in each episode!"

Yeah? So does Paw Patrol, I assume, which is for children. And second if you want a meaningful message read philosophy like a real adult. Stoicism is pretty dope. 

But you know I actually have goals and exercise and eat right enough to have a pretty killer body which has allows me to get laid. So I don't need to escape reality. This is the down fall of furries too. Their fursonas usually always have bodies of gods. In real life they do not take care of themselves and no one shows interests because no one want to do a greasy neckbeard that doesn't brush his teeth. So off into brony and furry land it is.


----------



## srcs (Feb 13, 2017)

woah, people watch a show on tv? i definitely need to have an opinion on this and tell people about it


----------



## Dark Raven (Feb 13, 2017)

I dont see the point of their fandom but i dont really mind them either

I suppose Im more on a neutral opinion really


----------



## AustinB (Feb 13, 2017)

lyar said:


> I don't understand why people like My Little Pony. Its like really odd to me.


I don't understand why people like anthropomorphic animals. Its like really odd to me.

See? They can say the same exact thing. Both fandoms have their ups and downs. It's funny how people are criticizing bronies for being cringy, but then they pretend to be anthropomorphic animals. Both fandoms are cringy. Every fandom has their good side and bad side. It's a known fact.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> It's funny how people are criticizing bronies for being cringy, but then they pretend to be anthropomorphic animals. Both fandoms are cringy.



But not as cringy as Otherkin.


----------



## Mobius (Feb 14, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> But not as cringy as Otherkin.


Geez. It's like they forget the fact that it's all pretend.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> But not as cringy as Otherkin.


At least most furries actually recognize they're humans and treat being a furry as a hobby. Otherkin are just... they're like  special snowflake wolfaboos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> But not as cringy as Otherkin.


----------



## Paprika (Feb 14, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> But not as cringy as Otherkin.


I honestly agree with that


----------



## Paprika (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> At least most furries actually recognize they're humans and treat being a furry as a hobby. Otherkin are just... they're like  special snowflake wolfaboos.


Lol, that reminds me of boomer the dog


----------



## NocturneFox! (Feb 15, 2017)

Almost all the things youre gonna find in youtube are bronies cringe compilations by normies with a spongebob meme as avatar after that i think they are normal preps


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

I thought this said brownies. I need better eyes, or glasses. 

But bronies are fine, and seem to vary quite a bit. Each year here in Baltimore, we have Bronycon, and attendance is about 10,000. I kinda wanted to go just for the people watching, but didn't wanna spend the $70. Also, I wonder if the whole thing is on the decline...haven't heard nearly as much about the show these days, and haven't watched it in a few years. But I did used to enjoy it, not rabidly, but it had funny, nice moments.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 15, 2017)

Really, I'm just curious as to how this cartoon managed to get the fanbase it did. I mean, I like SpongeBob (the older seasons anyways) but you would never catch me going to Sponge Con with my Sponge Bros. I have never heard of an individual show getting its own convention, but how the hell did My Little Pony of all things manage it? Is it some sort of "counterculture" thing? Saying "Yeah, I'm a grown-ass man watching My Little Pony. Take _that, _society!"


----------



## Simo (Feb 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I like SpongeBob (the older seasons anyways) but you would never catch me going to Sponge Con



But that's one of the most awesome cons out there!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Really, I'm just curious as to how this cartoon managed to get the fanbase it did. I mean, I like SpongeBob (the older seasons anyways) but you would never catch me going to Sponge Con with my Sponge Bros. I have never heard of an individual show getting its own convention, but how the hell did My Little Pony of all things manage it? Is it some sort of "counterculture" thing? Saying "Yeah, I'm a grown-ass man watching My Little Pony. Take _that, _society!"


The fact that MLP has existed in some form since the 80s is probably a large portion of it. You're seeing adults who grew up with the original show rediscover it. Many (though not all) of whom have been increasingly disappointed with each new generation of MLP-branded cartoons and toys until FiM came out. Which was itself created by someone who had fond memories of the original "Generation 1" MLP content from _her_ childhood.


----------



## lyar (Feb 15, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I don't understand why people like anthropomorphic animals. Its like really odd to me.
> 
> See? They can say the same exact thing. Both fandoms have their ups and downs. It's funny how people are criticizing bronies for being cringy, but then they pretend to be anthropomorphic animals. Both fandoms are cringy. Every fandom has their good side and bad side. It's a known fact.


It is true that bronies can pose the same question, but how is that at all relevant to anything? And yes fandoms have their ups and downs, however I think you fail to mention the difference between furries and bronies. My Little Pony and bronies originated from *one *series (or toy line) while (non-brony) furries have so many possible forms of media that caused them to begin to enjoy anthro creatures. Understand that you are comparing something specific to something very broad.

Now this would be an actual answer for my question:


quoting_mungo said:


> The fact that MLP has existed in some form since the 80s is probably a large portion of it. You're seeing adults who grew up with the original show rediscover it. Many (though not all) of whom have been increasingly disappointed with each new generation of MLP-branded cartoons and toys until FiM came out. Which was itself created by someone who had fond memories of the original "Generation 1" MLP content from _her_ childhood.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 15, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> The fact that MLP has existed in some form since the 80s is probably a large portion of it. You're seeing adults who grew up with the original show rediscover it. Many (though not all) of whom have been increasingly disappointed with each new generation of MLP-branded cartoons and toys until FiM came out. Which was itself created by someone who had fond memories of the original "Generation 1" MLP content from _her_ childhood.



That doesn't really explain the big 20-something male demographic, though.  I don't recall it ever being popular with boys prior to the new show.  The fanbase you're describing sounds like it would consist more of women in their forties.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That doesn't really explain the big 20-something male demographic, though.  I don't recall it ever being popular with boys prior to the new show.  The fanbase you're describing sounds like it would consist more of women in their forties.


MLP: FiM is a good show. Bronies seems to have as dumb and cringe-worthy tendencies as Furries.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 15, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That doesn't really explain the big 20-something male demographic, though. I don't recall it ever being popular with boys prior to the new show. The fanbase you're describing sounds like it would consist more of women in their forties.


I'm 32 and grew up with MLP G1. My brother is 31, and he had a number of pony toys of his own and enjoyed the show as well; when FiM launched we'd both have been 20-somethings. My brother may not have gotten into FiM, but he also grew up to be a bit of a jackass, so good riddance. 

Add to that, that especially among the slightly older crowd, exposure to cartoons tends to be by word of mouth, and it doesn't strain credibility at all that the people who've spent 20 years being nostalgic for the original cartoon and toy lines would've had some of their excitement rub off on slightly younger friends, and this resulting in the show filtering down somewhat in age. (Also keep in mind that while MLP _started_ as a franchise in the 80s, it didn't _solely_ exist then, though aside from My Little Pony Tales having two fairly prominent male characters it's mostly been getting more and more girly over time until FiM pushed back against that trend.)


----------



## pidge (Feb 15, 2017)

Can someone explain to me why adults like MLP? I get why some adults watch cartoons, I watch them myself. Lots of adults like shows like adventure time, steven universe, avatar,  and teen titans to name a few because despite being intended for children, those shows can be quit mature and its obvious that the creators wanted it that way so it could appeal to people of all ages. 

I've watched MLP myself and I can't figure out how someone my age would get any enjoyment out of it. Everything is just so simple, the moral of many stories is typically about being nice to others or some shit like that. I KNOW THESE THINGS. I don't need a cartoon to tell me basic stuff like this. Most shows that are popular among adults are popular because they go past cookie cutter morals, they're able to challenge us, and they're more relatable.  But MLP does none of this, so why do adults like it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2017)

pidge said:


> Can someone explain to me why adults like MLP? I get why some adults watch cartoons, I watch them myself. Lots of adults like shows like adventure time, steven universe, avatar,  and teen titans to name a few because despite being intended for children, those shows can be quit mature and its obvious that the creators wanted it that way so it could appeal to people of all ages.
> 
> I've watched MLP myself and I can't figure out how someone my age would get any enjoyment out of it. Everything is just so simple, the moral of many stories is typically about being nice to others or some shit like that. I KNOW THESE THINGS. I don't need a cartoon to tell me basic stuff like this. Most shows that are popular among adults are popular because they go past cookie cutter morals, they're able to challenge us, and they're more relatable.  But MLP does none of this, so why do adults like it?


- Good animation quality
- Original story
- Very good voice acting
- Relatable characters
- Good character development
- Good soundtracks and music
- Humor that suits people of all ages and genders
- Teaching life lessons, the importance of family and friends, etc

I could go on, but those are the ones that I personally find the most important.


----------



## lyar (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> - Good animation quality
> - Original story
> - Very good voice acting
> - Relatable characters
> ...


I guess I and possibly other people can not get past the girly or childlike aesthetic that the show has because if it truely has all those things (some of which I am skeptical of) then I suppose its good if you can get past the looks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

lyar said:


> I guess I and possibly other people can not get past the girly or childlike aesthetic that the show has because if it truely has all those things (some of which I am skeptical of) then I suppose its good if you can get past the looks.


It's only that: Looks.

It's like the graphics of a game. It doesn't help with super graphics if the plot/story is utter garbage and the music they play is just a jargled mess.


----------



## lyar (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's only that: Looks.
> 
> It's like the graphics of a game. It doesn't help with super graphics if the plot/story is utter garbage and the music they play is just a jargled mess.


The music was one of the things I was skeptical about.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

lyar said:


> The music was one of the things I was skeptical about.


Ah. Well, if you are interested I can link you some good songs/sountracks, if you don't mind there being ponies.


----------



## lyar (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah. Well, if you are interested I can link you some good songs/sountracks, if you don't mind there being ponies.


I'll pass but thanks for the offer.


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 16, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> That doesn't really explain the big 20-something male demographic, though. I don't recall it ever being popular with boys prior to the new show. The fanbase you're describing sounds like it would consist more of women in their forties.



Just because MLP was a "girls'" show doesn't mean boys didn't watch it. They just didn't admit it if they did.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2017)

x_eleven said:


> Just because MLP was a "girls'" show doesn't mean boys didn't watch it. They just didn't admit it if they did.


Sometimes it's not even a matter of experiencing it for yourself. Chances are that there's at least one piece of media that you know about quite well, despite having only ever indulged in it from second-hand sources like friends or family. What especially comes to mind are the shows that came out in the 80s, where a boy of that time period could know quite a bit about _Gem and the Holograms_ without having ever watched a full episode, and a girl would likewise have similarly understood what a "boys" show like _He-Man_ was about.

MLP is no different; I can tell you that, despite not having any interest in the franchise and having not watched a single episode of it, I'm familiar enough with it to know who the current characters are and what their personalities are like. I'd say that that's a success on the part of the franchise's... handlers, so to speak, if they can have its fans be able to accurately reproduce that characterization in their own works, but at the same time that success comes on the coattails of many people, who are not accustomed to MLP, feeling as if bronies are the next online horde of Mongol invaders since the Furry Fandom.


----------



## pidge (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> - Good animation quality
> - Original story
> - Very good voice acting
> - Relatable characters
> ...


-The voice acting is ok. Most the voice actors talk in that happy high pitch voice that's typical of children's show. I thought its was kind of annoying  myself.
-The characters aren't that relatable to older people. Fictional characters become relatable when we see them go through the same struggles we go through. For example in su, we see one of the characters, Amethyst, struggle with self hatred. That's something that lots of people, teenagers in particular, understand. As for mlp, the characters don't have very many struggles and the ones they do have apply more to young children that adults.
-I don't remember one song from mlp that I thought was very good. The music isn't bad, but it just sounds like typical kids music, simple beats, a super happy tone, that kind of stuff.
-Humor is subjective, I didn't think it was very funny. Most the jokes are very silly. Silly humor may have been funny to me as a kid but not anymore.
-As for its lesson on the importance of family and friends, that's stuff I and most adults already know. It isn't teaching anything, just reiterating basic values.

I mean if your able to enjoy it anyways, that's great, but imo it's not that enjoyable, to me it was just a simple kids show.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

pidge said:


> -The voice acting is ok. Most the voice actors talk in that happy high pitch voice that's typical of children's show. I thought its was kind of annoying  myself.
> -The characters aren't that relatable to older people. Fictional characters become relatable when we see them go through the same struggles we go through. For example in su, we see one of the characters, Amethyst, struggle with self hatred. That's something that lots of people, teenagers in particular, understand. As for mlp, the characters don't have very many struggles and the ones they do have apply more to young children that adults.
> -I don't remember one song from mlp that I thought was very good. The music isn't bad, but it just sounds like typical kids music, simple beats, a super happy tone, that kind of stuff.
> -Humor is subjective, I didn't think it was very funny. Most the jokes are very silly. Silly humor may have been funny to me as a kid but not anymore.
> ...


Yeah. Each to their own.

Likes and dislikes, humor and being able to relate are 100% based on the individual.

Some things are cringy, but it shouldn't be hard to just ignore it if it doesn't interest people.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 18, 2017)

pidge said:


> -The characters aren't that relatable to older people. Fictional characters become relatable when we see them go through the same struggles we go through. For example in su, we see one of the characters, Amethyst, struggle with self hatred. That's something that lots of people, teenagers in particular, understand. As for mlp, the characters don't have very many struggles and the ones they do have apply more to young children that adults.


Off the top of my head, the most obvious example that comes to mind (could also fall under "lessons" tbh) would be how in one episode Rarity goes to make dresses for all her friends, for free, just to have them step on her creative vision and run the gamut of problematic commissioner behavior. The finer nuances of this would go over most kids' heads, but most adults, and especially artists who've done any kind of custom/personalized work, should be able to relate to this.

There's also a recurring theme of Twilight Sparkle worrying about finding her place in the world. Not fitting in is a struggle that has no age, though like self-hatred, may be particularly relevant for teenagers.



pidge said:


> -I don't remember one song from mlp that I thought was very good. The music isn't bad, but it just sounds like typical kids music, simple beats, a super happy tone, that kind of stuff.


Honestly, there's quite a variety in the music. Some of it is happy and peppy, but far from all. I mean... this is hardly what I'd call typical kids' music:





Like Yakamaru said, to each their own. I honestly found SU to be a harder sell for me than MLP, because the tone for much of the show up until about Jailbreak is... I don't know what to describe it as. There's some gag humor and randomness there, along with frequent shifts in apparent theme, that I wasn't sure how I felt about.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

^ Exactly like quoting_mungo-chan said.

There are things in the show that perhaps only adults will understand, and if it's a bit of a specific topic like the one with Rarity about doing dresses for free, for the most part only the ones who are working/have worked in the field will understand and/or  be able to relate to it. There's plenty of such episodes that go into specific areas.

Like, dislike, love or even hate the show, it's up to you.


----------



## Paprika (Feb 21, 2017)

lyar said:


> I guess I and possibly other people can not get past the girly or childlike aesthetic that the show has because if it truely has all those things (some of which I am skeptical of) then I suppose its good if you can get past the looks.


I can't exactly seem to get around to like it. Kind of would be the same thing as me saying that I like watching Dora the Explorer because of the plot


----------



## pidge (Feb 21, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Off the top of my head, the most obvious example that comes to mind (could also fall under "lessons" tbh) would be how in one episode Rarity goes to make dresses for all her friends, for free, just to have them step on her creative vision and run the gamut of problematic commissioner behavior. The finer nuances of this would go over most kids' heads, but most adults, and especially artists who've done any kind of custom/personalized work, should be able to relate to this.
> 
> There's also a recurring theme of Twilight Sparkle worrying about finding her place in the world. Not fitting in is a struggle that has no age, though like self-hatred, may be particularly relevant for teenagers.
> 
> ...


For the first example you give, I don't think your giving kids enough credit by saying that moment would go over their heads, Rarity basically wanted things to go her way and was upset when things turned out differently than she wanted. That's something that lots of kids could relate to.

As for that song, well, it kind of does sound like typical kids music. Not like a nursery song or something intended for toddlers, but like a song you would hear in a direct to DVD princess movie.

I understand if you don't like su, I just used that as an example, su definitely isn't the pinnacle of writing, but it has its moments. One reason I was able to enjoy su was because I got into it when it first started airing, before the fandom had time to develop. My expectations weren't that high. MLP was completely deferent. Everyone had hyped it up as being really well written and deep  for a cartoon, so when I watched it, I expected something wooed, but it was just ok, something that I probably would have enjoyed 10 years ago, but not now. I love cartoons, and I love it when cartoons beyond what is typical for the genre, but unfortunately mlp doesn't do this.

And I'm not trashing on the show to upset fans, I wanted mlp to be as good as every one said it was, but it wasn't and that's unfortunate.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 21, 2017)

pidge said:


> For the first example you give, I don't think your giving kids enough credit by saying that moment would go over their heads, Rarity basically wanted things to go her way and was upset when things turned out differently than she wanted. That's something that lots of kids could relate to.


That's quite possibly the manner a child would relate to the situation, but adults who've worked in customer service, and particularly artists who've experience with bad commissioners, would find the situation relatable in a different way entirely. I know that episode was making the rounds when it first aired because artists were holding it up as an example of "this is how not to treat your artists". The ways in which Rarity's friends act are all in-character, but each mirror a different type of problem customer, many of which commission artists will recognize from their own customers.



pidge said:


> As for that song, well, it kind of does sound like typical kids music. Not like a nursery song or something intended for toddlers, but like a song you would hear in a direct to DVD princess movie.


Not the definition I'd garnered from your previous post, to be perfectly honest. But even then, I'd tend to disagree; even sad or feels-y songs in most children's media will be written to be "singable" (that's the best word I can think of for it - basically songs kids can learn and sing along with or sing on their own away from the TV), which that one isn't really. 

One of my personal favorite cool things done with music in the show is with the song "This Day Aria", which is in essence a huge musical pun, as it's sung by Princess Cadence and Queen Chrysalis disguised as Cadence. It's arguably kind of metahumor, but it's really cool and definitely not aimed at the show's primary target audience.


Sounds like you may have gone in with unreasonably high expectations, but I can understand how expectations can ruin first impressions. To me FiM feels like a (mostly, there are some episodes that are more miss than hit) well-written, solid show, that manages to work in its lessons reasonably subtly. Yes, they're explicit lessons, but without beating you over the head with the moral of the story as some lesser examples of children's cartoons will.


----------



## strawvery (Mar 18, 2017)

I am a brony. Well, to an extent. I don't want to be "I'm not that guy," but you won't see me visiting their conventions or wearing tee shirts. I just watch the show. Huge bronies are really cringeworthy. I don't mind watching some MLP: FIM themed channels, however, like LittleshyFIM. His parodies are hilarious. Well, maybe not hilarious to you guys. Just one of those, "I don't actually know what I want to watch, but look! This guy made new videos! I guess this is the best option to get rid of my boredom for the time being!" sort of thing.


----------



## Erhena (Mar 19, 2017)

I don t think bronies are worst than furry. It is another fandom and like here, some can be really nice and other can be less .
Despite this, I don t like the brownie's art, but it is only because i think the possibilities is not really devellopped.
Furry permetted to draw a lot of variations and species. Brownies is only Ponies.... For an artiste I think it is a little bit sad.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 24, 2017)

almost invariably annoying spammers at least that was my opinion about a year ago dont see them alot anymore.


----------



## modfox (Mar 24, 2017)

i am just going to give a really blunt opinion. if your 16 to about 20 then i dont really care but if you like 30 or 40 and you are a bronie well its time to get a job. get a life and possibly go to the gym. because honestly i dont really understand the consept of liking a pink pony. but eatch to your own if you want to be a loner all yur life then go ahead but like i said. if you in you early 20´s or younger then go for it. bur seriousy if you like in your 40s you life is almost half way so yeah. althoug i do respect that your trying to make your child hood last.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> but if you like 30 or 40 and you are a bronie well its time to get a job. get a life and possibly go to the gym. because honestly i dont really understand the consept of liking a pink pony. but eatch to your own if you want to be a loner all yur life then go ahead but like i said. bur seriousy if you like in your 40s you life is almost half way so yeah.


I agree with this, but if that same 40 year old man was dressing up in animal costumes, making animal noises and squeaking and shit, going to convention where MORE middle aged men are dressed in animal costumes, getting off to borderline bestiality "art", and calling himself a fox over the internet would be absolutely perfectly fine??

idfk, this whole thing just seemed hypocritical of you tbh


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I agree with this, but if that same 40 year old man was dressing up in animal costumes, making animal noises and squeaking and shit, going to convention where MORE middle aged men are dressed in animal costumes, getting off to borderline bestiality "art", and calling himself a fox over the internet would be absolutely perfectly fine??
> 
> idfk, this whole thing just seemed hypocritical of you tbh


but the thing is.... I am not 40. I am a LOT younger


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> but the thing is.... I am not 40. I am a LOT younger


I'm not talking about you, I'm talking about other 40 year olds in the fandom


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm talking about you,



idk if this is intentional


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> idk if this is intentional


oh fucking shit fuck! I meant NOT you. Didn't even notice that. sry. ye, that wasn't intentional.


----------



## KurtCobain (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't like that many bronies. There's a few, but most are just... yuck. Although to be fair, My Little Pony's designs are pretty cute.


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2017)

Are they still making new ones? I used to watch this, but seems like it died out a few years ago. It was fun when it started again; was never a 'Bronie', but it did give me a few laughs. But the fans seem fine; do different to me than fans who are into any other world of animation or video game characters. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> Are they still making new ones? I used to watch this, but seems like it died out a few years ago. It was fun when it started again; was never a 'Bronie', but it did give me a few laughs. But the fans seem fine; do different to me than fans who are into any other world of animation or video game characters. Whatever floats your boat.


Feature-length movie's coming out in theatres this fall, and I believe Season 7 either just started or is due to start soon? I'm something like 1/3-1/2 into Season 6 with my watching, so I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Feature-length movie's coming out in theatres this fall, and I believe Season 7 either just started or is due to start soon? I'm something like 1/3-1/2 into Season 6 with my watching, so I'm a bit behind.



Same here! Not sure if I saw season 6, but will have to see. Huh, is the movie animated? Would seem weird, if it wasn't, somehow!

We have Bronycon here in Baltimore, each year...about 10,000 show up. Never went, but did walk around the convention center, people watching. Was fun to see the locals reactions, which were about 100% positive; posing for photos with the fursuiters, that kinda thing...Baltimore is a kinda quirky, funny place; a bit rough, but not what I'd call judgemental...you can be pretty freaky here, and nobody will notice.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, is the movie animated? Would seem weird, if it wasn't, somehow!


It is, and it will feature an anthropomorphic cat and hippogriffs! From what I've seen so far it looks like it could be quite nice. (I mean, even Equestria Girls isn't as awful as many other vaguely-similar franchises...)



Simo said:


> We have Bronycon here in Baltimore, each year...about 10,000 show up. Never went, but did walk around the convention center, people watching.


If I had the resources, I'd totally love to attend Bronycon at least once, just to meet up with the people I know from the Tumblrpon circuit. I've met a ton of really awesome people there, who are totally supportive of each other and _so_ grateful for things like 15-minute dumb gift art scribbles. It's refreshing.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

Seen every episide at least twice. Lol idk how many hours that was but Its a lot.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Mar 26, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Feature-length movie's coming out in theatres this fall, and I believe Season 7 either just started or is due to start soon? I'm something like 1/3-1/2 into Season 6 with my watching, so I'm a bit behind.



I think season 7 is starting in the middle of April. The movie is late August.


----------

